# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Bollywood Queens Madhuri and Juhi together.

## Tulip

Bollywood Queens Madhuri Dixit and Juhi Chawla are working together for the very first time in a movie "Gulaab Gang". Gulaab Gang is an Indian Hindi drama film presented by Bharat Shah, directed by a debutant director Soumik Sen and produced by Anubhav Sinha, starring Madhuri Dixit and Juhi Chawla in the lead roles.

 
The film tells the story of a gang of Indian women dressed in pink coloured saris, fighting against social injustice, operating in Bundelkhand Uttar and Madhya Pradesh (central India). The film shooting started in October 2012. Initially, it was reported that the movie was based on Sampat Pal Devi's life to evolute "Gulabi Gang", but the director refused on this respect that he obliged her work but the movie is not based on her life.

The two actresses are seen together promoting their movie these days. 

 
I don't know about how good it is but I am definitely going to watch it just to see two of them sharing an screen for the first time.  :Cool:

----------


## jasminekhan

yet to watch this

----------

